Ask HW: I crossed 1000 karma points, now what? - creolabs
======
rzzzwilson
Since they're KARMA points:

Before enlightenment; chop wood and carry water.

After enlightenment: chop wood and carry water.

~~~
ahazred8ta
"Nothing happens next. This is it." \-- Gahan Wilson
[https://www.oxherding.com/.a/6a00e5537c83be88340105365a373d9...](https://www.oxherding.com/.a/6a00e5537c83be88340105365a373d970b-popup)

------
AnimalMuppet
Now learn that you're on HN, not HW.

;-)

Actually, learn to not be a slave to increasing your karma number. I know, you
(and many of us) get a dopamine hit from watching it increase, but... you can
make yourself a slave to your karma number. Maintain your freedom instead of
succumbing to slavery. If you start feeling what I'm talking about, then maybe
you need to walk away for a while.

... says the guy who teeters on the edge of being enslaved to that dopamine
hit...

------
chadcmulligan
You can convert them into internet dollars

------
simonblack
karma is just a meaningless number.

When I left Reddit I had something like 50,000 karma points. What did those
50,000 karma points give me? Nuttin, nothing, nada, zilch, zero!

You can chase the numbers if you want. It's not much different from collecting
pretty sea-shells on the beach.

------
kstenerud
What do you mean "now what"?

------
Kaibeezy
Badges. A simple dot. Log scale. Is there a reason not to?

ETA: Guess there must be. No, please don’t explain or discuss. A puzzle for
the “noob”. Thank you!

------
akulbe
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ so what?

~~~
akulbe
You can downvote it if you want… but really, why make a big deal out of it?
Just keep contributing to the discussion and conversation.

I mean ask some big influencers… like patio11 and tptacek. They don't get all
hand-wavey "ooooohhhh, I got 1000 points!!" they just keep engaging in the
conversation, bringing value to the table.

You should keep doing it too.

